# need to match old oak cabinet with new



## alla2778 (Jun 18, 2011)

i stained a brand new oak kitchen cabinet, the color did not match at all, now i sandedt it down and trying another stain, still no match.
i was recommended shallock, but is it over the stain, or should i sand it again and just shallock it?
thanks


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Get a scrap piece of oak that matches the new cabinets and experiment on the scrap.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

alla2778 said:


> i stained a brand new oak kitchen cabinet, the color did not match at all, now i sandedt it down and trying another stain, still no match.
> i was recommended shallock, but is it over the stain, or should i sand it again and just shallock it?
> thanks





knotscott said:


> Get a scrap piece of oak that matches the new cabinets and experiment on the scrap.


+1. Start with chemically stripping whatever finish you have already applied. Then do what Scott suggested.












 







.


----------



## alla2778 (Jun 18, 2011)

thanks, is anything goes over shelac?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

alla2778 said:


> thanks, is anything goes over shelac?


Shellac or an oil base varnish will change the color of a stained finish. I would first experiment and try to get the stain color right. Are you able to spray a finish?












 







.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Stain matching can go easily, if you get lucky, or it can be a time consuming project. Typically, I will get several stains which are close and try them on scrap. I rarely get a match right out of the can. Usually, it requires layering one stain on top of another to get just the right tints.


----------

